# اسهل دائرة تكبير صوت مجربة



## DAD2002 (9 فبراير 2011)

_*اسهل دائرة تكبير صوت مجربة100%ويمكن لاى شخص تنفيذها
باستخدام TDA2003
:20::20::20::20:
*_





​


----------



## القعقاع11 (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## 3alam-aldigital (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## howkman (18 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هند هلالى (18 فبراير 2011)

thankssss


----------



## تونس7 (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## jaydi_siemens (20 فبراير 2011)

merci bien , je vais l'essayer


----------



## sofiane2011 (22 فبراير 2011)

مابعرف واش رحنديرو بلابيكم


----------



## waheed45 (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## Elarras (25 فبراير 2011)

merci a tout


----------



## Elarras (25 فبراير 2011)

تفضل اخي خطاطة سهلة الانجاز لمكبر الصوت





http://www.sonelec-musique.com/images/electronique_ampli_bf_009.gif


----------



## Elarras (25 فبراير 2011)

تابع . الخطاطة التوضيحية


----------



## Elarras (25 فبراير 2011)




----------



## سعيدابراهيم555 (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكواراخى الغالى


----------



## ادور (21 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه 
مشكوررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم ولانجاح 
ولكن كن دقيق اكثر


----------



## sensor2 (27 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك على هذه الدائرة الرائعة


----------



## free_hart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## mohamed badr reyad (7 نوفمبر 2011)

والله بجد مهندسين ممتازين يارب يجعلكو من المتقين


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## EngTorky (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fares-nizar (11 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود....


----------



## moh bamoh (16 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أيها الأعزاء .أنا مسؤول عن شؤون مسجد . وصيانة المكبرات الصوت 
وفي تجربتي مع هذه الأجهزة أجد مشاكل كثيرة 
ويا ريت يتم التطرق في هذا المنتدى الى هذه المشاكل ومساعدة الناس مثلي وجزاكم الله خيرا 
مثلا أنا عندي مكبر 60 وات وسماعات 80 وات 16 أوم وعددها أربعة , في بعض المواقع ينصحون أن تكون قدرة المكبر أكبر من قدرة السماعات ,و البعض الاخر ينصح بالعكس , والا نسان يحتار بين أمرين 
مالصحيح .,؟ 
وهناك مشاكل أخرى في الربط . هل على التوالي أو التوازي 
وتقبلوا مني فائق التقدير والاحترام والسلام عليكم


----------



## خالدسعدون (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على هذه الدائره البسيطه


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

ننفذها ونجرب عملها شكرررا


----------



## Hakoz20 (3 مارس 2013)

*موضوع رائع, مشكورين كثير
لكن كيف يتم التحكم في رفع و خفض الصوة, بعض التوضيح من فضلكم
تحياتي لكم, سأكون في الإنتظار....*


----------



## فارس البواب (25 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------

